# Bicycle Old Masters Playing Cards



## mguistolise (Feb 1, 2014)

*
Click Here to see all original art work*


Johnny Whaam’s original art work of the Old Masters (made new) is a truly stunning piece of art! Our goal, with the help of Kickstarter, is to get this classic deck in art museum gift shops around the world! Printed by the USPPC, and branded by Bicycle on their classic air cushion finish, this beautifully designed playing card deck is bound to be a delight for art lovers everywhere.
This collection starts with the Mona Lisa tuck case in a deep sea green color theme. We are also offering 2500 limited edition numbered tuck cases. Plus stretch goals for up to 4 additional tuck case designs. limited to a print of only 1000 each.
Each deck will include all 54 ORIGINAL designs. The limited edition 2500 print deck will feature a red back card design. 
Johnny puts his own small spin on the artwork, sure to make the original artist smile. Look for the hidden pips in each of the court cards.


----------

